# Vehicle safety lights?



## DeathByFlex (Nov 29, 2017)

Lately I've noticed some drivers have bought flashing yellow safety lights for their cars. I'm talking about those magnetic things than stick on your roof and strobes in some repeating pattern.

I asked one guy about it and he said he did it because he was almost hit by a truck while stopped on a country road with no shoulder and bad lighting. He also thought it was helping to put people at ease because the vehicle looks more official.

I'm curious if it would help with parking in the city but I didn't think to ask at the time. You know those times when you want to park like the UPS guys do for 30 seconds but don't dare risk the fine... What do you folks think? Have you seen people doing this at your warehouses?


----------



## dboogie2288 (Nov 19, 2014)

It's definitely not a bad idea. Yellow lights are pretty universally legal, and would never be a bad thing. When I delivered for Jimmy johns years ago, I had a directional lightbar in my rear window and I used it pretty regularly at night when I had conditions similar to what you described. I'd get one of those mini lightbars. They are about 12" long and have multiple LED heads in them.


----------



## getawaycar (Jul 10, 2017)

Why not just use your hazard lights. That and your day-glo vest will make you pretty visible.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Sounds like the people who buy lighted Uber signs and give a way snacks and drinks.... never saw so many people eager to give away their money to try to make shit money.


----------



## llort (Oct 7, 2016)

getawaycar said:


> Why not just use your hazard lights. That and your day-glo vest will make you pretty visible.


Seems like a good idea until you realize you've used up all of your blinker fluid.


----------



## oicu812 (Aug 29, 2016)

Buy a pizza delivery topper for your car.


----------



## paper_doll (Dec 4, 2017)

Its unbelievable this company has us delivering with no car door magnet, light up sign, a logo hat or hell even a badge.


----------



## jester121 (Sep 6, 2016)

Yeah, I definitely want a big sign on my car saying "Follow Me Around and Steal the Boxes I Leave Behind".


----------

